# Ink Cartridges for Majestic and Classic lines



## siric (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi,

What type of ink cartridges can I get to replace the stock ones that come with the Majestic and Classic lines?  Have tried Cross but they don't fit.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## John Eldeen (Jul 20, 2019)

For the rollerball versions it should be a standard rollerball refill. It looks like the majestic is also available in a twist version and that one uses a parker refilll.


----------



## siric (Jul 20, 2019)

Sorry, I was referring to fountain pens.


----------



## John Eldeen (Jul 20, 2019)

Sorry then I am not sure I understand you question. The fountain pen uses ink from a bottle when using the converter or a fountain pen refill. Like this https://www.amazon.com/Refillable-C...0052&s=gateway&sourceid=Mozilla-search&sr=8-3


----------



## thewishman (Jul 20, 2019)

International standard cartridges work, I like Private Reserve: 






						Fountain Pen Cartridges
					

While we do not sell directly to the public through our online store, there is a 'Retailer Locator Map' listed on the menu that you can peruse to find an authorized PRI retailer near you. If you have any questions in finding a retail location, please contact us and we would be delighted to...



					privatereserveink.com
				









						Ink For Fountain Pens
					

Bottle Ink and Ink Cartridges for use in Fountain Pens. Choose one of our great inks to make refilling your fountain pen quick and easy! Hundreds of colors and choices all at great prices!




					www.exoticblanks.com


----------



## 1shootist (Jul 20, 2019)

All international refills will work


----------

